

Added console.table support to Firefox 34+ - yeukhon
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=899753

======
yeukhon
See this in action: [http://imgur.com/swbkdix](http://imgur.com/swbkdix)

based on the code from
[https://plus.google.com/+AddyOsmani/posts/PmTC5wwJVEc](https://plus.google.com/+AddyOsmani/posts/PmTC5wwJVEc)

